# 67 tempest value



## gtosteve67 (Aug 28, 2010)

im 17 and im a huge fan of gtos... i have a 4000 limit on what i can buy. i recently saw a 67 tempest custom convertible that had a 326 siting infront of a guys driveway... there was some rust and the top needed to be fixed.. how much could this car be worth if i want to ask the owner 2 sell it


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a 66 Tempest as my highschool car. Now have a 66 GTO cloan, as I wanted my highschool car again.
No telling without pics what it's worth, if he sells in your price range and it's decent, runs and doesn't leak, you are good. Just make sure it's good enough to drive as a high school car without getting abandoned in the back yard.
Think about it like this, it isn't a GTO, but how many Chevelles aren't SS's and do you think less of the car. That is the problem between Lemans, Tempest, and GTO's. Tempests are the base cars for both others, but the Tempest is the lowest option-LIGHTEST of all of them, so with the right motor, trans and rear the fastest!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ask the owner "what is your best price?" That way, you won't insult him, and you may get a fair shake. As stated, it' ain't a GTO, but it has the same lines and can be made to run just as hard or harder!! Good luck. My very first car was a '66 GTO back when I was a teenager. It was beat, but it ran strong. Traded my Yamaha RD350 for it while at a party!!!


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

How does it compare to this one in the classifieds? It does appear to have some goofy flares on the wheel wells though. If nothing else you can use this to negotiate with the owner of the car you're looking at.

Good Luck

http://www.gtoforum.com/f13/1966-le...-power-top-power-brakes-power-steering-24194/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That Lemans looks pretty good....could have had some rust issues in the wheel wells. That's what it appears like. Was a blue car, and it does have '67 front seats....looks all there and unmolested, though. The price is right, that's for sure.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like some funky rear fender flares just begging for some huge tires! :cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

rims/ tires, clean up the engine compartment, new carpet, fix all the hanging stuff under the car, radio, and roll it!


----------



## gtosteve67 (Aug 28, 2010)

that car is in a bit better shape then the tempest im looking at because the top is clean and its in much better condition then the tempest... so i would say that he would say 4 grand which is my limit...mainly because i have to restore it and get insurance and stuff...is historical insurance cheaper?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

yes, usually.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

gtosteve67 said:


> that car is in a bit better shape then the tempest im looking at because the top is clean and its in much better condition then the tempest... so i would say that he would say 4 grand which is my limit...mainly because i have to restore it and get insurance and stuff...is historical insurance cheaper?


Honestly, buy a chevy, they're way cheaper to rebuild, and parts availability it way better, you'll be happier.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree you neve know till you ask. I also agree it needs to be a dependable (safe) driver while you make some more $$s and fix it up. I also don't think your first muscle car has to be rust free. If I were selling it and a nice respectable looking kid wanted to buy it and fix it up, I'd probably give you a pretty good deal. (I've had 2 67 lemans').


----------



## gtosteve67 (Aug 28, 2010)

my bro has a 69 chevelle already and my dad a 67 buick and ive been a fan of the 67 gto since i was 5 so i definaly want it and i am ready for some rust i just dont want 2 replace the quarter because of it


----------

